# 2nd Annual Cops Helping Kids Fishing Tournament



## tokavi

Mark your calender and join the Jefferson County Sheriff's Association for our second annual benefit fishing tournament!

Captains meeting July 29 includes steak dinner, auction and raffles. Tournament July 30, 2011 with weigh in at Dick Dowling Park in Sabine Pass, Texas.

We will be giving away thousands of dollars in cash and prizes. Proceeds will benefit childrens charities in southeast Texas.

Side pots for biggest trout, redfish and flounder plus a couple of surprise catagories!

For more information on fishing the tournament or becoming a sponsor check out our website www.copshelpingkids.com or give me a call at 409-284-7934.

Thanks for looking Lieutenant Tony Viator, JCSO


----------



## tokavi

Tournament days is approaching fast. This is going to be a great event that will help out a lot of kids so plan on being there! We are looking forward to seeing everyone in Sabine Pass on tournament day.


----------



## tokavi

bump


----------



## tokavi

We are gathering raffle and door prizes for everyone. Come join the fun!


----------



## tokavi

Picked up 5 Shimano reels and a couple of Yeti coolers that will be given away at the tourney.
Sign up and join the fun!


----------



## DSilva

Is this a SINGLE big fish tournament or a STRINGER tournament? I see three divisions but I keep reading "stringer" in the rules.


----------



## Gethookedadventures

its a trout stringer tourney and I believe its a three fish stringer


----------



## Flash1

It is a 3 man team tourney with each species having a 3 fish stringer if I understand correctly.. 1st, 2nd and 3rd places paid per each species.


----------



## tokavi

Flash1 said:


> It is a 3 man team tourney with each species having a 3 fish stringer if I understand correctly.. 1st, 2nd and 3rd places paid per each species.


Flash is right on the money. Here is the breakdown.

Teams can be up to 3 person but you can fish with less, entry is $180 per team

Trout 3 biggest trout, only one over 25" allowed.
1st - $1000, 2nd - $750, 3rd - $500

3 biggest Redfish ( in the slot, no taggged fish allowed)
1st - $1000, 2nd - $750, 3rd - $500

3 biggest flounder
1st - $1000, 2nd - $750, 3rd - $500 with a $500 bonus to winning stringer if fish are weighed in alive and released.

We will also be giving away some great raffle items. Picked up 3 Yeti coolers yesterday, 105qt, 75qt and a smller one!

Give me a call if you have any questions or need any more info. Tony 409-284-7934


----------



## tokavi

Only a week left before the tourney. Give me a call and get signed up for a great time!


----------



## tokavi

A little bonus prize for the 2cool family. The 2cooler that travels the farthest to fish our tourney gets a 150 qt. cooler just for showing up!


----------



## lakemud

How many teams have signed up so far?


----------



## tokavi

70 +


----------

